# rzr xp 900 system please help



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

so i switched from brute to side by side... i took my tubes off of my brute and im putting them on the rzr, i had 2 y pvc split tubes with 4 mb quarts 6.5 and one 200 watt sound storm amp powered by 12v accessory plug and they rocked but i want louder on the rzr so i have another amp just like the one i used i was gonna put it in the tube without the amp and run two amps so it will be louder and clearer i know how to run the amps my question is powering it can i use the same 12v accessory plug to power both amps or do i need to run them to a battery with thicker wire and install toggle switches on each tube and also i have a marine capacitor 1.8 would this be a good idea to install


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dunno what size amps you're running, but I know walmart sells an amp wiring kit with a splitter that allows you to power two amps with one main power wire. The kit I'm referring to is a 8 gauge kit...typically good for amps in the 800-1000w range. I don't remember the exact price, but its in the 20-30 dollar range. You could also easily install your capacitor with this kit, which if it were mine, I'd do it if I had it laying around.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

its just laying around u just install the capacitor between the amp and battery right


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I would say go ahead and wire it to the battery, I don't know how much those amplifiers actually pull but two amps might be close to overloading that circuit resulting in blown fuses. 

Are these amplifiers going inside the tubes or located elsewhere? If they're going inside the tube 8awg wire might be kind of a pain to chase up to each tube then back to the battery. I think if it were me I would run a single larger amplifier rather than two individual amps that require twice the wiring and put twice the drain on the battery.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

the amps are small they go inside the tubes


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

come on now i know someone has run two amps on here


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The simple way to tell is to pick up a cheap ammeter and just check to see how much the amplifier is pulling. If its less than 5 amps on a 10 amp accessory circuit (you'll have to look at the fuse to be sure) 
then you will probably be alright. However, long runs of small diameter wire can cause voltage drop which might not keep your amplifiers running at their maximum potential. 

do NOT put a larger fuse in your accessory circuit as if you're pulling more than 10 amps on that circuit instead of blowing the fuse it can start melting wires.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah i heard of of people melting there wiring that y i think im just gonna run it to the capicitor then to the battery


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you can afford it check out fusion marine your iPod goes where a cd would and you would not need any amps that is what I have and I push 4 6x9s and 4 6.5s it is crystal clear, loud and has good bass.


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

anyone one with a double amp setup chime in please


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

get you a waterproof distribution block that will let you run one power wire from the battery and two or more power wires out. As far as the capacitor i wouldn't use it unless your system is drawing too much power then i would use one. your gonna have to use car amp wire such as 8 gauge wire if you don't wont any wires melting


----------

